# Texas Panhandle



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

If you are ever looking for some cheap reading for emergencies buy a box of old outdoor magazines at a thrift store. Which gave this destination tip. Various communities in the Texas Panhandle offer pheasant hunting as a community fund raising event. It sounded like a well run enterprise and a worthy cause as all the money goes to local charities. The article in the August 2008 Field and Stream said to contact any county extension agent there for details.


----------

